# Thomas Guggeis 25 years young



## Rogerx

Immediately after Domingo's appearance last night at the Berlin Staatsoper, his young conductor Thomas Guggeis, 25, was officially promoted to the title 'Staatskapellmeister' of the Staatsoper Unter den Linden.


----------

